# just having fun!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

targets are everywhere and everything can be a target!

You all know what I am talking about!!  Because we live in the same "slingshot" world 






Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The video was delightful as usual!!! :thumbsup:

But your videos always raise mixed feelings for me.

On the one hand, there is genuine pleasure in seeing how well you shoot, and the fun you have doing it. :banana:

On the other hand, your videos make me feel totally inadequate! :shakehead:

Just keep 'em coming ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Man, you did that using MIRRORS!​




​I've got a trick slingshot just like that.​Hehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!​​


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> The video was delightful as usual!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> But your videos always raise mixed feelings for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend! :thumbsup:



Slingshot Silas said:


> Man, you did that using MIRRORS!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEHEHEHEHEHE!!! :rofl:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

All Right!​




​Giggity!​


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Ha ha love it! Great video and great shooting.

Any chance you could post up a pic of your slingshot you use Volp? Is it still the one from your slingshot consistency post?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW, I wish I could shoot like that, but than again I don't know if I could even see the pop top targets. lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the very entertaining videos


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Well done my friend. That's some of the best I've seen yet. You should be in a competition for sure. What type of frame are you using there? It looks pretty good.

Njones


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Que bueno! Caramba amigo, tu tienes perfectisima puntaria! Gracias por sus videos...quieremos mas!!

How good! Wow friend, you have perfect aim! Thanks for your videos...we want more!!

Nos vemos


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice shooting Volp!!! :headbang:


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Volp nos divertimos con tus videos mi amigo Alf y yo (frailuco) nosotros hacemos alguno de vez en cuando en la guarida


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Ha ha love it! Great video and great shooting.
> 
> Any chance you could post up a pic of your slingshot you use Volp? Is it still the one from your slingshot consistency post?


Thanks my Friend!!

The slingshot is always the same from the video "consistency"

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> WOW, I wish I could shoot like that, but than again I don't know if I could even see the pop top targets. lol


  You can see it!! thanks bud!



Tag said:


> Thanks for the very entertaining videos


I am happy that you enjoyed!



Njones said:


> Well done my friend. That's some of the best I've seen yet. You should be in a competition for sure. What type of frame are you using there? It looks pretty good.
> 
> Njones


Hi Njones, I posted a pictures of the framed I was using in this video.

and.....Thanks for your comments!! 



Chuck Daehler said:


> Que bueno! Caramba amigo, tu tienes perfectisima puntaria! Gracias por sus videos...quieremos mas!!
> 
> How good! Wow friend, you have perfect aim! Thanks for your videos...we want more!!
> 
> Nos vemos


Hola Chuck, siempre lindo leer algo de parte tuya!

Hasta pronto!!



devils son in law said:


> Nice shooting Volp!!! :headbang:


Oh yes :headbang:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

frailuco said:


> Volp nos divertimos con tus videos mi amigo Alf y yo (frailuco) nosotros hacemos alguno de vez en cuando en la guarida


Hola Frailuco!!! Yo me divierto tanto con tus videos!

Un placer Frailuco, cuidate!

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Your videos are awesome. I love the slow mo at the end. It is a pleasure to watch you shoot. Your pinpoint accuracy is a rare talent. Your joy for life is apparent and contagious!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice Vid!!! Specially the Slo-Mo scenes where you can see the shiny steel ball hitting the target!!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Volp,
Your combination of humour, imagination, accuracy and video skills,
is unique and refreshing. You are great asset to the sport.
Please keep us entertained. Hope others follow your lead.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Volp said:


> monkeyboab said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha love it! Great video and great shooting.
> ...


Thanks Volp, thought it was. I think I'll try make something similar I shoot pinch grip TTF also.

Keep the vids coming!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Como siempre eres una gran inspiracion y marcas tendencia (Una excelente tendencia) en este mundo de la resorteras

Gracias Amigo Volp :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thank You Volp!

Great entertainment!



Rip


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: :drinkup: somos bebes a tu lado :neener: , excelente Master .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Your videos are awesome. I love the slow mo at the end. It is a pleasure to watch you shoot. Your pinpoint accuracy is a rare talent. Your joy for life is apparent and contagious!


Thanks a lot Can-opener for your words, what you said is very important to me!

Thanks my Friend

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> Nice Vid!!! Specially the Slo-Mo scenes where you can see the shiny steel ball hitting the target!!!


You made me laugh a lot with that pictures!! 

Thanks a lot my friend!



Onyx said:


> Volp,
> Your combination of humour, imagination, accuracy and video skills,
> is unique and refreshing. You are great asset to the sport.
> Please keep us entertained. Hope others follow your lead.


Hi Onix!! I don't know how to tell you "Thanks" for your words!

Take care my friend



Peter Recuas said:


> Como siempre eres una gran inspiracion y marcas tendencia (Una excelente tendencia) en este mundo de la resorteras
> 
> Gracias Amigo Volp :wave: :wave: :wave:


Holaaaaaa 

"inspiracion" es una gran palabra llena de responsabilidad, pero estoy feliz que el video te haya gustado y entonces se que estoy en la calle correcta!

Gracias amigo


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Thank You Volp!
> 
> Great entertainment!
> 
> ...


Hi Rip!! 



alfshooter said:


> :king: :drinkup: somos bebes a tu lado :neener: , excelente Master .


hahahah No es verdad amigo mío! 

Un abrazo!!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

That's brilliant !!!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Volp,

The best shooting and sportsmanship I've seen.

Your jaws should be sore from grinning, My Friend! :king:

Pure entertainment, awesome accuracy, and gentlemanly presentation.

Quite a refreshing change from some of the other posts here lately.

Put some tape over the hole in one of those pull tabs, and blast a hole in it with a grain of sand!

I am confident that *YOU* can do it! :neener:

You are shooting objects, that I find difficult to even see!

Ah Just kidding, Man. I've got *sniper* eyes. Actually, I can castrate a house fly in flight with a BB. *Veeerrry* delicate "operation".

They keep flyin', but they fly a little more erratic than usual. Probably stings pretty bad! :stickpoke: :rolling:

Very, very, impressive! Thanks so much for sharing this jewel!

Steve aka SlingShot Silas aka SSS aka Totally Crazy :screwy: :bouncy:

:woot: :woot:

I approve this message! :yeahthat:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bello e divertente, grazie Volp!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## PorkyRay (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice shooting, presented in a very entertaining video! Thanks!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JediMike said:


> That's brilliant !!!


Thanks a lot!! 

May the force be with you! :thumbsup:



Bob Fionda said:


> Bello e divertente, grazie Volp!


Grazie fratello!



Dayhiker said:


> That's fantastic!


Hi Dayhiker! I am happy that you enjoyed the video



PorkyRay said:


> Very nice shooting, presented in a very entertaining video! Thanks!


Thanks a lot for your comment!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Thanks Volp,
> 
> The best shooting and sportsmanship I've seen.
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha that was funny.

The other day a bumble bee came to me asking me to fix her cataracts and i said "well, keep flying I am going to take my slingshot!" :rofl:

Thanks bud

take care


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool thanks for showing of 
And you got a nice place to sling 
Ciao


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great Volp!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> So cool thanks for showing of
> And you got a nice place to sling
> Ciao


Yes a very nice place to sling, but I just moved from that place.....ops!

Take care and Thanks my Friend



Beanflip said:


> Great Volp!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Are you on Facebook Volp?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Are you on Facebook Volp?


Yes


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Volp said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Are you on Facebook Volp?
> ...


Join us in online shoots. "Periscope Flippers "
https://www.facebook.com/groups/482454238594383/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Can-opener said it perfectly.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Hi Volp,

Saw Your vid the second time.

Better than everything i saw before, in the categorie "sharpshooting with lough, grin and smile-impact"

(...And i want save it under:content i follow...LOL.)

Merry x-mas and a happy new year my friend!



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Can-opener said it perfectly.


 thanks Tag!! Merry Christmas!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Hi Volp,
> 
> Saw Your vid the second time.
> 
> ...


Hi My Friend!!!!

Thanks for your words 

Take care Rip and Merry Christmas for you and for your family 

Volp


----------

